# Praying for my new fur baby



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

So as you know I am in the process of adopting a Maltese from a not so local shelter. This Monday she will be seen by the shelter vet for a heart worm test, teeth assessment and general check up. I am praying that all she would need is a cleaning. All prayers are needed for this little one that has had a rough time already. I hope she does not have heart worms and she does not have to lose and more teeth.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm lifting up prayers for your new little one, that she'll be healthy and be with you for many happy years!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying all goes well for this little angel and that she will finally get to live life and feel love the way she is suppose to. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much. I will keep you posted with everything I find out. I think I am being annoying to the shelter. I called them 10 times yesterday inquiring out her as well as confirming plans. They know me by voice now....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandace, wishing you God's very best for the check-out! Sending prayers for wisdom as you walk through the process, and tenacity for this little baby. Life isn't always fair---in fact, it seldom is, but good things can happen in the midst of the not so good. Keep looking for them. Sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up love and prayers!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

This seems like the last stretch of the path until this little baby is in a great and loving home with lots of warm hugs and kisses! I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I missed your original post about this little doll baby, so I went back and looked. What an ADORABLE little thing! Hoping all goes well with her check up.


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

Poor baby. I am praying for the best. Hopefully she gets to experience the love a real home.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you all so very much. this waiting game is horrible....waiting to hear her health status and waiting to hear she is officially mine.ATTACH]104796[/ATTACH]


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending good vibes to Chloe that her vet visit goes great!!! rayer:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How adorable, hope all goes well.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

have u heard anything yet? i hope it all went okay xx


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wishing you and your girl the best during her checkup. Hope you have great news soon.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

*Vet Check results*

Soooo I got the call yesterday that she was heartworm free, her knees and hips are perfect. Then they told me the vet has now aged her to be 10 years old and she may have early stage cataracts. I have been tossing and turning all night about the knew information. I hadn't planned on adopting a senior dog and I guess I am just a worrywart because I am just thinking about how much time will she have with us. My other fur baby is just 2. I am taking her but just a lot weighing on my heart now.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That is a decision you need to make....

I will say.... Senior dogs have a lot of life left to offer, and they are very sweet. If you do decide to bring her into your home, that will be such a gift to your entire family, and to this dog.

Many Senior dogs do not get adopted, because people are worried they won't have much time with them.... You don't know how much time you will have with her.... but you don't know how much time you will have with anyone, even your 2 year old. Heaven forbid anything happen.... Life is unpredictable.

I think things come into our lives for a reason.... Maybe this little girl is meant to be in your life for a reason.....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandace, senior dogs truly are just double the blessing. Yes, they can be more challenging and no, you likely will not have as many years ~ but there are no guarantees with any of our fluffs. We all need love, especially in the 2nd half of our life journey. I will support you in whatever you decide and will be lifting a prayer of guidance for you.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Senior dogs are my favorite things in the whole world. I would not hesitate to take her. If they originally thought she was younger, that probably means she ACTS younger. Take her. Love her. She could live to a very old age, and you'll look back and wonder why you ever hesitated. . . She surely is absolutely adorable, maybe that's why I thought she was so cute in the original photo--she's an "old lady dog"--they're always the best~


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is a tough decision, one you have to really think about. But odds are that your heart is already set on this little girl, and the reality is that senior dogs are often passed over in the shelter. 

I hope you save her, but we will all understand if you don't feel as if you can. I knew that after we put our 12 year old Yorkie to sleep, I wouldn't be able to handle adopting a senior dog for a long time, as heartbreaking as it is that there are so many seniors that don't get adopted just because of their age


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kandace,
I am so glad that you got such a good report from the vet. 
I understand your concern that she is older, when that is not what you were expecting.
We adopted a little Lhasa Apso last year, Buddy, that we were told was around 5, but after we got him when we took him to the vet here we were told he is probably around 10. He has some eye issues as well, but has been doing great with better quality food and supplements.
After we adopted him, we also added our two Maltese puppies, Daisy and Max. They are both around one now. Buddy is like a new dog since we added them to our family. He runs around with them and plays and wrestles. He has a great time! You would never guess his age.
I am so glad that he is part of our family. We never know how for long we will be lucky enough to have them with us. All we can do is make the best of every day together. Ten isn't that old for a little dog.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

SHE IS MINE!!! I got her name tag and everything. I spoke to the lady at the shelter and she has been taking her home...and Chloe has been sleeping with her in the big bed (rotten all ready). The lady at the shelter said she got wet when she went outside to go potty during "Sandy" and she came in the house and did zoomies around the room. I truly think they didn't get her age right at the vet. I think the owner was feeding her crap and that is why he teeth look that way. She is getting her teeth cleaned on Friday and she should be coming home on Saturday. I have already set the appointment with the groomer for next thursday.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Kandace,
> I am so glad that you got such a good report from the vet.
> I understand your concern that she is older, when that is not what you were expecting.
> We adopted a little Lhasa Apso last year, Buddy, that we were told was around 5, but after we got him when we took him to the vet here we were told he is probably around 10. He has some eye issues as well, but has been doing great with better quality food and supplements.
> ...


Thank you...that is what I needed to hear. HUGS


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds like Chloe is going to make a great addition to your family. Thank you for taking her in. Please post some pics when you can....its so exciting to get a new fluff. :aktion033:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

HalosMommy said:


> SHE IS MINE!!! I got her name tag and everything. I spoke to the lady at the shelter and she has been taking her home...and Chloe has been sleeping with her in the big bed (rotten all ready). The lady at the shelter said she got wet when she went outside to go potty during "Sandy" and she came in the house and did zoomies around the room. I truly think they didn't get her age right at the vet. I think the owner was feeding her crap and that is why he teeth look that way. She is getting her teeth cleaned on Friday and she should be coming home on Saturday. I have already set the appointment with the groomer for next thursday.


So happy for you! That dog is absolutely adorable. I think you might be right about them getting her age wrong. Anyway, age is only a number, right?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:Flowers 2:Congrats on your newest family member 

Can't wait to see more photos of her!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you for adopting her, Kandace  What a darling girl. Can't wait to see more pics when she's home with you :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

HalosMommy said:


> SHE IS MINE!!! I got her name tag and everything. I spoke to the lady at the shelter and she has been taking her home...and Chloe has been sleeping with her in the big bed (rotten all ready). The lady at the shelter said she got wet when she went outside to go potty during "Sandy" and she came in the house and did zoomies around the room. I truly think they didn't get her age right at the vet. I think the owner was feeding her crap and that is why he teeth look that way. She is getting her teeth cleaned on Friday and she should be coming home on Saturday. I have already set the appointment with the groomer for next thursday.


YAY!!!! :chili::chili::chili: SOOOO happy for you!!! I hope you are right about them getting her age wrong. I have heard of little dogs living as long as 16-18 years too!! :w00t: Please continue to keep us updated on your new baby!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so thrilled for you and know you will be blessed for giving her the loving forever home she so deserves. Congratulations on your new bundle of love!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Age is simply "a state of mind." I am happy w/you that you sprung her!
Some things are for a reason & some for a season. . . so enjoy every single day you have w/your new baby! I will try & take that advice myself !


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!
Thank you for giving Chloe a home. She is going to have such a wonderful life now.
So exciting!
Based on the zoomies, they might be totally wrong on her age too. Our vet said that they can tell the age of really young dogs and really old dogs, but for the ones in the middle it is really just a best guess.
We can't wait to see pictures! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*YEAHHHHHH!!!!! So happy for you!*


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

She gets her teeth cleaned today. I am waiting to hear from the shelter.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Please let us know how she does.
Is tomorrow the big day?
You must be so excited!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was thinking about you this a.m. and wanted to see how things are going. Keep me posted  . Big hugs to you guys!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Well she is here now and has growled at Halo two times for getting in her face. I freaked out....I am wavering about if I should keep her. Halo is my world.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I was having 2nd thoughts when Ozzie and Lisa were growling and fighting, but Ozzie was trying to be alpha, not Lisa who was new... Any advice from those of u who've had more than one fluff? Hopefully Chloe cn be trained !


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It can be very normal for dogs to try and establish dominance when introduced to a new fluff. Be sure to make the transition slowly and include lots of rewards. Check out some of the posts on Courtney's threads to get lots of tips  .


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kandace....this is all so normal. As Bridget said read up on Courtney's (CorkieYorkie) she had the same issue last week with her two. It is hard in the beginning at times, but once the dust clears they become best buddies. It's hard at first as everything is new to them and quite scary. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am just scared to leave them alone. I live in an apartment and she screams when she is crated so she had not been crated even when she was at the shelter. On Monday I will be leaving them alone for 8 hours. I am scared to do that


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you separate them? Keep Halo in your room? Or Chloe? Or set up the bathroom so she can stay in there?

Maybe use a baby gate so they can still see each other but have separate space while unsupervised....


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Neither of them have ever been gated. I was told by the shelter she goes nuts when she is confined. All she does is sleep. She was on the sofa with me and I got up and halo wanted to play with me. She jumped off the sofa growling at halo and halo ran into the wall trying to get away. I don't want him scared in his own home. She has made herself at home and he is terrified.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

After she growled at him he is afraid to come near me when she is around and he is always looking to see where she is.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition. The growling is a normal transition when introducing new dogs to each other. Can you keep Halo gated in your room and let your new one have the space since she freaks out? Give it some time for them to work it out and I think things will be just fine with some time and patience and of course positive training and rewards.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

She is going back tomorrow. I have to be honest with myself...i adopted because i felt sorry for her. She wasn't reactive to me when i visited her. Her energy level is way different than halo. I can't lock halo up (he has always had freedom in the house). Halo sees her and hides


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm definitely not in your shoes, but you really did not give it enough time.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie was doing the same thing, always looking for Lisa because he is scared not only of her, but pretty much of anything new or foreign to him. I live in an apt too, and Lisa also cries and goes nuts when confined, but it is KEY to separate the dogs the first few days or else you are just asking for conflict between the dogs. We gated Lisa in the 2nd bedroom for the first two days so Ozzie could get used to her smell.

2-3 weeks later and we still NEVER leave them alone together unattended. You shouldn't either. You need to talk to the shelter staff and explain that the dogs must be separated when you are not there, this is just for their general SAFETY. 

I know Halo seems scared and Chloe seems aggressive, but with time and training, they really can be friends. Chloe needs to learn that she is NOT in charge. And Halo needs the confidence to be comfortable in his own home and around you with another dog. I know it seems overwhelming (it did to me too) but it CAN be done. Of course, not all dogs can be with other dogs (Chloe may be this rare exception, esp. given her time on the streets) but most vets/trainers would bet that it CAN be done with almost ANY dog. 

Please think about this before you take Chloe back to the shelter  I understand your decision, but I really think you should give it at LEAST a week before giving up.


----------

